# Uber should add a tip option in their app



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

I am a Uber rider and wish Uber would add a tip option to their app like Lyft! We don't have Lyft around here 

Who as a Uber rider or driver agrees ?


----------



## swimmerbhs (Feb 10, 2016)

I wish Tallahassee had a Lyft too. However doubt anyone would actually tip around here.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

ng4ever said:


> I am a Uber rider and wish Uber would add a tip option to their app like Lyft! We don't have Lyft around here
> 
> Who as a Uber rider or driver agrees ?


I would assume that as a uber rider you never carry cash and also would not care about that beaming smile you would get if you tipped your driver in person. Most of the drivers are extremely tech savvy and chances are that they would also accept your card, incase you are one of the few to have none of these options,ask your driver for his PayPal account.I had a Uber rider who tipped me through PayPal once.We do appreciate being appreciated with a little more than a "thank you". (We all know that uber will Never add the tip option, therefore don't curse the darkness,light a candle)


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

You will win the lottery before Travis adds a tipping option to the app.


----------

